# Wood Electrolysis? Arc Welding on Wood?



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Electrolysis for wood ? Or using arc welder? Wonder how he controls the general direction.

https://video-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xft1/v/t42.1790-2/11843684_10204657552019208_951484404_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjY1NSwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=655&vabr=364&oh=1d3bd4df8f9af067001a6a23820a1bda&oe=55D7DEF0


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting. I'm guessing the wood has to be green, so the current can follow the moisture lines?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> Electrolysis for wood ? Or using arc welder? Wonder how he controls the general direction.
> 
> - Holbs


One lead is positive, one lead is negative. The current flows from one to the other.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

High voltage transformer. Possibly from a microwave.
It is on my to do list.
Below is another example.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Wonder if that's just water or maybe he melted soldering paste?


----------

